# TUNISIA | Projects & Construction



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*TUNISIA, NORTH OF AFRICA​*









*TUNISIAN FLAG*​







Population:

* 10.1 million
*
GDP (PPP):*

* $69.5 billion
* 5.5% growth in 2006
* 4.5% 5-year compound annual growth
* $6,860 per capita

*Major Cities:*
* Tunis metro : 3,980,500 
* Sfax metro : 985,500
* Sousse metro : 325.000

*Unemployment:*

* 14.1%

*Inflation (CPI):*

* 3.1%

*FDI Inflow:*

* $3.3 billion



Capital City: Tunis (+1 GMT) 
Chief of State: President Zine el Abidine BEN ALI 
Head of Govt.: Prime Minister Mohamed GHANNOUCHI 
Currency: Tunisian dinar 
Main Cities: Sfax, Nabeul, Sousse 
Major Languages: Arabic 
Calling Code: 216 
Voltage: 110/220V 
Stock Exchanges: Tunis Stock Exchange 
Primary Religions: Muslim 
Main Airports

Monastir (MIR) (Skanes), Tozeur (TOE) (Nefta), Tunis (TUN) (Carthage International)




Major Industries:
petroleum, mining (particularly phosphate and iron ore), tourism, textiles, footwear, agribusiness, beverages



*STRENGTHS​*
* The country enjoys substantial assets including proximity to the European market, vast tourist potential, and political stability.
* With its economic diversification and liberalisation policy, Tunisia has won the international community's political and financial support and facilitated its access to international capital markets
* The partnership agreement with the European Union has spurred progressive upgrading of industry, infrastructure, and the financial sector.
* Access to education and a developed social security system have fostered a reduction in inequalities and the emergence of a dynamic middle class.

*
WEAKNESSES​* 

* Endowed with limited natural resources, Tunisia's economic growth has been dependent on exogenous factors like European demand and weather conditions.
* Tourism remains vulnerable to the terrorist threat.
* An increasingly open economy and the end of the Multifibre Arrangement in 2005 impose continuing efforts to diversify and improve the competitiveness of industrial production.
* The financial sector continues to suffer from a high rate of non-performing loans (19 per cent end 2007).
* High unemployment — 14 per cent of the working population — mainly affects youth with 30 per cent of those between 15 and 25 unemployed.







*CITY OF THE CENTURY : THE MED GATE 25 BILLIONS US BY SAMA DUBAI​*




*The Mediteranean Gate : 25 Billions US *



















































This new area will have an ultramodern center and towers dozens of floors high, home to both offshore company offices and headquarters as well as luxury residences with commercial mega centers and one or two leading hotels. A highlight of the initiative is a striking marina and around the yachting slips will be luxury residential buildings, tourism establishments and upscale leisure facilities like restaurants, cafes, etc. 

Beyond the central area, to the south, land will be developed for luxury housing and cultural and sporting complexes, with plenty of greenery. The ultimate goal is to make Tunis a busy economic platform for regional activities and an active, prosperous upscale financial and service center, a prime site for the convention trade and medical tourism, and a crossroads between Europe, the Middle East and Africa .

*Impact on growth​*
Construction of this area, which will last a minimum of 10 years, will after two years of technical and economic studies have generated at least 8000 to 9000 jobs. Once the area is operational, there will be 130,000 permanent jobs created directly or indirectly. Economists estimate additional GDP growth of 0.6% per annum as a result of this program, representing 10% of projections for the 11th Plan (6% of annual GDP growth). 

Projects related to the overall building of this area will cover 26 million square meters, an average of 2.6 million covered square meters a year. This compares to 5 million square meters of housing a year being built at this time. This project will therefore increase by 50% national initiatives in the sector, involving a 50% increase in potential industrial production of building materials


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm guessing that this is all funded by oil.


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*HERGLA : Marina Al Qussor*



























Emaar Properties PJSC, the world's number one property developer, today announced its plans to develop the AED 6.7 billion (US$1.88 billion; TND 2.54 billion) Marina Al Qussor project on Tunisia's eastern coastline.

The 442 hectare Marina development is located within the county of Sousse towards the southern end of the Golfe de Hammamet and will offer a mix of living options and tourist attractions with a large Marina Village at its centre. 

At a special ceremony in the capital Tunis yesterday, Emaar Chairman Mohamed Ali Alabbar presented the high profile project to the Tunisian President Zine El Abidine Ben Ali. The project will add a premier tourist destination on the southern shores of the Mediterranean away from the hustle and bustle and yet be closely located to Tunisia's key cultural sites for tourists to explore. 


Speaking at the event Mr Alabbar said: 'We are honoured to showcase Marina Al Qussor to Tunisia's President Zine el Abidine Ben Ali today. Tunisia is a country rich in heritage and we look forward to the opportunity of adding to its world class attractions with the development of Marina Al Qussor. This project is a timely addition to Tunisia's thriving tourism industry which has been attracting the world's attention.' 

'Yesterday's presentation sees us looking at other parts of North Africa for the development of our master planned communities and lifestyle options that have become synonymous with Emaar. With its thriving tourism industry, Tunisia is a significant market for Emaar to roll out such communities that offer everything from a thriving resort atmosphere to a quiet retreat,' said Mr Alabbar. 


Emaar's Marina Al Qusoor development is in line with Tunisia's tourism policy which is currently focused on residence tourism which enables high end tourists to buy homes in areas with beautiful landscape for longer stays. The country attracted 6.4 million tourists in 2005 and is aiming for tourism revenue of close to US$2 billion in 2006. 

The various components of Marina Al Qussor range from over 4,000 residential units with villas, townhouses and apartments located on the lakeside, beach, marina and quayside; six hotels ranging from luxury boutique to four star located on the beach and marina; leisure facilities with the marina, yacht club, beach clubs, spa resort, sports club, 18-hole golf course, clubhouse, driving range; and retail space located on the marina and quayside. 

The development offers a series of ever changing environments ranging from natural lakes to golf landscapes and olive groves to the existing El Medfoun forest and sandy beaches. In contrast to these natural landscapes, the central marina village area will offer the ideal backdrop to the hustle and bustle of the resort centre. The village will become the heart of the resort with shops, restaurants and apartments surrounding the 400 berth marina that will support boats of all sizes including large private boats that cruise the Mediterranean. 

The architectural character of the development is based on numerous distinctive traditional Tunisian elements from building techniques to styles and materials. Low rise buildings add to the charm of the site allowing uninhibited views across the development


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*Enfidha Airport: New Hub of Africa*




















































Tunisia is a country which has promoted its assets well. It has developed facilities for tourism and is now one of the premier destinations in Africa for holidaying Europeans with year round sunshine, excellent hotels and beaches, fine golf courses and first-class service.

"The terminal building will be covered with a light roof in a futuristic design in the form of giant wings."The country contains a large proportion of the Sahara Desert but even this is an asset to tourism.

Tunisia may be reached by travelling to one of six international airports around the country: Tunis-Carthage (8km from the capital Tunis), Jerba–Zarzis Airport, Monastir H. Bourguiba Airport, Sfax–Thyna Airport, Tozeur–Nefta Airport or 7 Novembre–Tabarka Airport. All of these airports are fairly small with limited facilities for the sophisticated air traveller.

In 2004 the Tunisian government decided that a new airport should be built on a 6,500ha site at Enfidha – a state-of-the-art international airport complex with first-class shopping, restaurants, entertainment facilities and service for the airlines and passengers. More importantly the airport was to be situated at Enfidha, to the north east of the country about 80km south of the capital Tunis but in the middle of a major tourist region.

The planning and design had almost been completed but unfortunately due to a combination of circumstances, including a breakdown in negotiations over the terms of building the airport, problems in raising the funding and political manoeuvring the airport was never built and the project was shelved.

ENFIDHA AIRPORT PROJECT REVIVED
During 2005–2006 the project was revived by the Tunisian government eager to complete the new airport under a Build Operate Transfer (BOT) basis with a 40-year concession and it will now definitely go ahead. Tunisian President Zine el-Abidine Ben Ali is keen to get the project underway as he would like it near completion before he seeks a fifth term in office in the 2009 elections.

The Tunisian government has accepted that the new airport will not be as luxurious as originally envisaged. Demands for a costly state-of-the-art facility were seen as a discouragement to potential bidders, since the airport will serve mainly tourist charter flights. A consortium led by Rothschild is advising the Tunisian government on financing the new airport.

The new airport will now help to ease the passenger and goods traffic which passes through the Tunis-Carthage airport. It will be conveniently located in an area to serve the tourist regions of Yasmine Hammamet and Port Kantaoui (near Hergla), Nabeul and Sousse as well as the towns of Tunis, Sfax, Bizerte and Kairouan.

PROJECT, BIDS AND CONTRACTS

Aéroports de Paris (ADP) completed the design of the new international airport at Enfidha in the final quarter of 2001 (contract worth $9.6m) and also prepared the tender documents for the contracts relating to the construction in mid-2006. The construction plans call for building the airport in several phases; the first phase of the airport will have a passenger handling capacity of five million a year. However subsequent phases are expected to increase the capacity to ten million and then 30 million in the longer-term.

"Tunisia is now one of the premier destinations in Africa for holidaying Europeans."The Tunisian Government (Ministry of Communications Technologies and Transport) and the Tunisian Airport Authority (OACA) has approved the design brief for the project produced by ADP and pre-qualification candidates are expected to respect this in their basic offer. However, they can also propose a variation that would improve the quality of service to passengers and the overall operational and economic profitability of the project.

The deal offered by the Tunisian Airport Authority will now also include the existing airport at Monastir, 60km from the proposed Enfidha facility. Its inclusion is important to give the selected operator a revenue stream during construction and to remove the issue of competition between the two airports.

The six pre-qualifiers for the BTO contract are: Tepe AkfenVentures (TAV) of Turkey; Aéroports de Paris and Vinci of France; Hochtief, SNC Lavalin and Aéroport de Nice; Airports Company South Africa; Aeropuertos & Servicios Auxiliares with Immobilliaria Furnisa of Mexico; Corporación América Sudaméricana of Argentina.

The first three are viewed as the front-runners for the project but the Hochtief / SNC Lavalin / Aéroport de Nice joint venture is expected to win the tender for the construction and management concession of the new Enfidha Airport. Hochtief have used ARC (Airport Retail Consultants) to assist in developing forecasts of retail revenue, space requirements and potential rental income for their BOT bid for the new airport.

ENFIDHA AIRPORT DESIGN AND PURPOSE
The principal architectural theme for this airport is to be modern. The airport is set to be a symbol of the country and must reflect the image of modern Tunisia.

The design of the terminal was conceived in the form of square diamond, the point of which is directed towards the landing strips. The terminal building will be covered with a light roof in a futuristic design in the form of giant wings. The impression of the traveller is expected to be 'it is not the plane which takes off but the whole of the airport!'

"The use of clever glazing in the building will allow light to permeate the whole interior of the airport."The external façade will show a clear division between the lower level and that of the upper levels of the building. The use of clever glazing in the building will allow light to permeate the whole of the interior space. A large patio will be established in the centre of the building and different gardens will be established between the runway area and the departure lounges to give the passengers chance to relax. The interior design will be a subtle mixture of traditional and modern styles.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

wow, impressive projects!


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4e75s_tunisie-tunis-bled-el-ward-emirates_news


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*The new Tunis Sport City*

The new Sport City :













































a press conference held on Tuesday in Tunis , Mr Youssef Al Nowis, Al Maabar's CEO, said that the first part of the project, will be completed within 5 years, and that the remainder will be built in stages over 20 years, at a cost of 13 billion dinars (10 billion dollars). He added that land development studies will be entrusted to Tunisian companies. The building of the project is expected to generate some 10,000 jobs


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Hed_Kandi said:


> I'm guessing that this is all funded by oil.


Hey Hed Kandi,

The project is indeed funded by the emirates investsments groups such as Sama Dubai or Emaar since Tunisia as a country does have enormous potential but limited ressources ...

We don't have oil we have our mans and womans that are working for this tiny country , the most developped and the most modern economically and socially in the Arab World ..

I did not know that you had other interest than Dj ing hed love your mixes


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

ZZ-II said:


> wow, impressive projects!


they are true there are other projects just signed lately . Specially two projects Al Maabar with 10 billions US dollars and the new projects of Petraoni investments ( italian group) , an investsments of 22 BILLION DOLLARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ParisianStyle (Oct 20, 2007)

Is it all in Tunis or in Sfax, Monastir, or other too ?

Impressives projects, but it's a bit too similar with all projects in Qatar, EAU, ect...


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

ParisianStyle said:


> Is it all in Tunis or in Sfax, Monastir, or other too ?
> 
> Impressives projects, but it's a bit too similar with all projects in Qatar, EAU, ect...


 At this moment there are a lot of projects around Tunis of course but some of the mega-projects such as the new Airport for instance are located in enfidha 60 km away of Sousse ..

Whta do you eman by similar to dubai etc .. I think that all the porjects looks very tunisian to me lol just look at the renders and you will notice that the tunisian architecture is everywhere and nowadays with the new building components and the trends we have to be avant-garde and offer something that will please everybody but still holding to our " cachet "


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Tounsi said:


> *The Mediteranean Gate : 14 Billions US *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*marina of BIZERTE U C*

The project includes the construction of a commercial and entertainment centre (12,000 sq. m), an aquarium (2,500 sq. m), a housing complex (40,000 sq. m), a marina with 1550 moorings, a technical port and luxury hotels. The aim of the marina is to attract large yachts to meet the growing demand of moorings in the Mediterranean Sea.


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*Cite de la Culture - UC (in french )*

Il a fallu deux ans pour que le programme fonctionnel et technique du projet soit bouclé.

Une délégation de la direction des bâtiments et des affaires foncières du ministère de la Culture et de la Sauvegarde du patrimoine a dû effectuer des visites dans plusieurs pays du monde ayant des projets similaires.

Les conseils des experts étrangers ont été d’une grande utilité pour une première élaboration du projet.

Ce n’est qu’en 1999 qu’un concours national avec participation étrangère a été lancé. En l’an 2000, la conception du projet a été arrêtée.

C’est un groupement de concepteurs tunisiens dont le mandataire est l’architecte Riadh El Bahri, qui a remporté le concours. 

ہ l’étape suivante, il a fallu lancer un premier appel d’offres pour la construction des fondations profondes. «Nous sommes allés chercher un bon sol de la profondeur de 60m», explique M. Fethi Kouched, directeur responsable de l’exécution du projet.

«Le terrain étant vaseux, il a fallu couler 560 pieux sur lesquels on devait poser le projet…», explique-il en détail.

«On a utilisé un béton spécial avec Simon HRS qui résiste aux agressions chimiques du sol». Et d’ajouter «qu’unpieu sur trois est équipé de tubes d’auscultation soniques qui permettent de vérifier la bonne exécution et la résistance du béton».

Plus tard, pour la réalisation du projet, un deuxième appel d’offres a été lancé. Celui-ci a été remporté par une entreprise tchèque qui a démarré les travaux le 1er février 2006 pour un délai de 30 mois. «Ce qui nous ramène à la date prévisionnelle de l’achèvement des travaux en août 2008», déclare M. Kouched

Rappelons que le terrain réservé à la cité de la culture est une zone charnière entre la ville basse du centre de Tunis et les Berges du Lac.

Cette zone est délimitée d’un côté par l’avenue Mohamed-V, et de l’autre par le boulevard du Grand Maghreb (la Z4).

Le terrain, d’une superficie avoisinant les 9 hectares, aura une surface totale à construire de 70.836 m2.



Le projet



2008 serait donc éventuellement la date de l’achèvement de la première tranche du projet de la cité de la culture qui s’étalera sur 49.000m2 couverts et sera constituée, en premier lieu, d’un ensemble d’espaces de spectacles scéniquesdont un opéra de 1.800 places, un auditorium de 700 places, une salle de théâtre expérimental de 400 places, et 7 studios de production de musique, de théâtre et de danse.

Dans cette première tranche, émergera également une médiathèque, une cinémathèque et une galerie nationale d’art et d’exposition pourvue de toutes les commodités (sécurité et conservation) nécessaires à l’exposition de n’importe quel type d’œuvre d’art. Encore une merveille: une tour, appelée «la tour de la culture», s’élancera sur une hauteur de 60m. Il s’agit d’une boule de verre posée sur une structure en béton et à travers laquelle les visiteurs pourront observer le Grand-Tunis.

On a également conçu un ensemble de locaux dédiés aux commerces attachés à la culture. Ces locaux ont été organisés autour de deux grands patios, un minéral et un végétal.

Entre les deux, il y aurait un atrium (espace de distribution et d’accueil) dans lequel on pourrait servir tout le programme de la Cité ainsi que la programmation culturelle de tout le pays.

Concernant la deuxième tranche, il s’agira de construire le Musée des civilisations. Celui-ci s’étendra sur 22.000m2 couverts.

Ce projet qui démarrera à une date ultérieure pas encore définie, se développera autour de cinq thématiques différentes retraçant l’histoire trois fois millénaire de la Tunisie.

C’est un musée sans collections ni pièces authentiques où le visiteur devrait pouvoir voyager à travers une scénographie muséologique basée sur des moyens audiovisuels et informatiques.



Un style arabo-musulman



De par l’emplacement du projet qui se situe dans une zone charnière entre la ville de style architectural colonial et la nouvelle Tunis, il semble qu’avant sa conception, il a été difficile d’en donner une image architecturale préconçue.

Il ne fallait surtout pas que cette cité ait un style moderne sans racines. 

Enfin, il a été décidé de lui créer une identité qui lui permettra de se distinguer dans ce tissu d’immeubles, et de banques qui l’entourent.

Les plans démontrent que les concepteurs ont finalement opté pour une architecture moderne qui puise ses racines dans notre patrimoine arabo-musulman avec ses colonnes hafsides, ses arcs de plein cintre et ses moucharabiehs.


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*ENFIDHA INDUSTRIAL AREA : Under Construction*

South of Tunis (the capital), between Hammamet and Sousse, the Tunisian Government has granted to the company DIET, ownership of an area measuring two million square metres, where is being developed the new *INDUSTRIAL DISTRICT OF ENFIDHA*.

Companies are welcome to invest in the area and create production branches, thus making the most of the many advantages Tunisia has to offer. The lots have already been urbanized, ready for sale, and the first buildings have been constructed. 

WHERE THE IDEA CAME FROM


Due to the high interest that was shown by many different enterprises that were seeking an Industrial District to establish their premises in (on the basis too of similar experience in the more depressed areas of Italy and East Europe) an ambitious project was thought out to create an Industrial District in Tunisia.
With the aim of promoting the initiative, the Tunisian Government agreed to grant a large area to the project for industrialization in Enfidha, along the Tunis – Sousse motorway and the Tunis – Sfax railways.

The Ministry for International Cooperation and Foreign Investments has agreement an area of two millions square meters for construction new industrial district.
The aim of the project is to create an industrial district where international enterprises can establish their activities, especially those working in the fields of mould productions, plastic processing, electric components, agro-industrial, agro-mechanical and light mechanics.
*
All the most modern services will be installed to back up the industrial activities (banks, translation services, offices, shipping firms, customs offices, medical surgeries, catering, hotels and leisure facilities) in the conviction that full cooperation strategy will aid further the success of each individual company.*

*A group of investors is understood to be looking at a 250 hectare site close to the town of Enfidha, where a new airport is currently being built, with a view to building a new F1-spec circuit.

In addition to agriculture, mining, energy, petroleum, and manufacturing, Tunisia, which is on the Mediterranean coast of North Africa, has a thriving tourism industry, though - like so many other nations - it might be thought that this could only benefit from the prestige which F1 would bring.*


DIET S.A. company, has the property of the land and has already begun the works for urbanisation of areas the lots, which are now ready for the sale. Besides has begun the construction of the industrial building .


* View of the area *

_This project will include the new harbor , the new Airport of enfidha and the this new offshore industrial area_






































_The basic infrastructure is already built ( roads etc ..)_






















*The offices and commercial area : renders *


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*Qalaat Al Andalous : Under Construction*

Project objectives 

This initiative targets setting up of a tourist and services area specifically for investors and businessmen who want a base in Tunisia even though they run their business from abroad.

Content of the project
The initiative involves 777 hectares for the following facilities:
Marina and recreational complex.

Administrative offices for foreign companies. 
Five-star luxury hotels.

Luxury villas and apartments. 
Leisure and recreational areas. 
Golf course. 

Project costs
Cost is estimated at some USD 250 million.


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*Marina Al Qusoor : Emmaar 1.88 Billion US $ - App*




















Emaar Properties PJSC, the world's number one property developer, has announced plans to develop *the $1.88 billion* Marina Al Qussor project on Tunisia's eastern coastline. The 442 hectare Marina development is located within the county of Sousse towards the southern end of the Golfe de Hammamet and will offer a mix of living options and tourist attractions with a large Marina Village at its centre. 

At a special ceremony in the capital Tunis yesterday, Emaar Chairman Mohamed Ali Alabbar presented the high profile project to the Tunisian President Zine El Abidine Ben Ali. Speaking at the event Mr Alabbar said: "We are honoured to showcase Marina Al Qussor to Tunisia's President Zine el Abidine Ben Ali today. Tunisia is a country rich in heritage and we look forward to the opportunity of adding to its world class attractions with the development of Marina Al Qussor. This project is a timely addition to Tunisia's thriving tourism industry which has been attracting the world's attention


Project objectives
This initiative targets creation of an integrated business and tourist/recreational complex.

Content of the project
The Hergla tourist zone will be established on 450 hectares, with the following facilities:
tie ups for recreational boats: between 350 and 600 yachting berths are planned in the proposed layout; 
water feature: a small island in the middle of the lake will be home to an integrated tourist facility, possibly a casino and other components; 
marina: located at the port over an area of 16 hectares; 
golf course: a 27 hole course in the initial phase on 85 hectares, with further extension possible; 
hotel complex: delightful, trendy, upmarket hotel units; 
residential complex: 31 hectares on the edge of the golf course and the shoreline; 
arious complexes: 12 hectares of restaurants, coffee shops, leisure facilities, shopping centers, entertainment, administrative services, collective equipment and miscellaneous services; 
green areas: to cover 34 hectares; 
parking: estimated parking capacity will be 4160 parking spots over an area of six hectares; 
pedestrian area: 9.32 hectares will be reserved for pedestrians only. 

In addition to the main planned activities, there is the possibility of financing for construction of a casino, a convention center, halls for various functions, an art museum, folklore of the Sahel, an art museum, a pool for training dolphins, beauty and sea water spa, a business center for top international brand retail shops, a sports complex.

Project costs
The cost of the undertaking is estimated at 1.8 billion US dollars (about 2.3 billion TND).

Progress of the project: Approuved by the Tunisian government and Emaar Properties . Environmental impact research ongoing .


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*Ble el ward : El Maabar will invest 10 Billion US $ .*

Al Maabar International Investments Company announced its plans to build one of its biggest projects in the African Continent. This project is Bled El Ward on the northern rives of the capital Tunis on a total area of 5 Thousands Hectares, *with a total costs that reaches $ 10 billions.*

Yousef Al Nowis, the Managing Director and member of the Board, declared, in Tunis after having presented the project before President Zine Alabidine Ben Ali on Monday February 04th 2008, and in the presence of Sheikh Abdullah bin Zayed Al-Nahyen, Minister of Foreign Affaires of United Arab Emirates, that Bled El Ward presents a one-of-a-kind achievement in the Mediterranean southern part region.

In fact, it developed a modern city made up with many components such as the International Health city, water channels in addition to tourist resorts, residencies, sport facilities, Golf fields, and areas for shopping, entertainments and open space in a complete synergy between "Live, Work, and Play".

Al Nowis also clarified that the project of Bled El Ward is derived from the old name of the Tunisian city, Ariana, which is known for its beautiful roses and flowers and its soft breeze. Its design gets its name from the old architecture history. It is based on the most modernized architecture styles. Furthermore, it gives priority to the environment and nature as whole, with its sea and forests sides. It also provides 50 Km of beaches through its water channels.

On the other hand Ahmad Al Sayegh, Chairman of the Board, unveiled that a Memorandum of Understanding was signed with the Tunisian Government last December 2007 and that Zine Al Alabidine Ben Ali salutes the high standard of the project's design. This gives way, today, to start the implementation of studies to complete with all the procedures and starting the execution.

Al Sayegh declared that the realisation of Bled El Ward project will be on many phases. The first is Diar El Fel zone that covers 300 hectares, 190 Hectares will be devoted to building. The development period of this project will be 5 years.


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*The Financial harbour : Under Construction 3 billion US $*

*Gulf Finance House announces US$ 3 billion Tunis Financial Harbour, North Africa’s first Offshore Financial Centre *













This is a render of the Business bay in dubai. According to Dubai real estate this renders is similar to the renders approuved by the Tunisian Government ...











• Mr Esam Janahi formally presents Tunis Financial Harbour to His Excellency Zine El Abidine Ben Ali, President of Tunisia at a special event held in Tunis 
• Landmark development marks entry of Gulf Finance House into the Republic of Tunisia
Gulf Finance House (GFH), t announced its plan to set up the Tunis Financial Harbour (TFH) at Tunis Bay. With an estimated development value of approximately *US$ 3 billion,* Tunis Financial Harbour marks the entry of GFH and its Clients into Tunisia, as it positions itself as one of the largest foreign investors in the country.
To be located in the Raoued North, Tunis and just 25 minutes from the Tunis Carthage airport, the Tunis Financial Harbour was formally unveiled to His Excellency Zine El Abidine Ben Ali, President of Tunisia at a special ceremony held in Presidential Carthage Place Tunisia. A Memorandum of Understanding between Gulf Finance House and the Government of Tunisia was signed earlier this year. 
A member country of the World Trade Organization (WTO), Tunisia has been ranked as the most competitive country in North Africa by the World Economic Forum in the 2007 edition of its Global Competitiveness Report. It is also the first country on the southern coast of the Mediterranean to have concluded a partnership and cooperation agreement with the European Union, the main component of which is the establishment of a free-trade zone. Since 1987, it has recorded an average growth rate of 5% per annum.

Mr. Esam Janahi, Chairman, Gulf Finance House, said: “The Tunisian economy has been constantly outperforming the African average, with the country’s per capita GDP being amongst the highest in Africa, driven by foreign direct investment. This growth along with progressive and proactive government has made Tunisia a very attractive investment destination for us. We thank the Tunisian government for its support.”
“The country could benefit from developing its offshore financial services industry and creating a world-class International Financial Centre for North Africa. Tunis Financial Harbour has been created by some of the world’s leading financial services strategists and utilises a business cluster model. We are confident that TFH will make a significant contribution to the Tunisian economy in the long term, and will be seen as a strategic component of Tunisia’s economic infrastructure.”
Elaborating on GFH’s involvement in the project and its planned components, Mr. Peter Panayiotou, Acting Chief Executive Officer, GFH, said: “GFH is focused on expanding its horizons globally with a particular focus on emerging economies with strong growth potential. Simultaneously, the Bank is also focused on consolidating its position in the wider MENA region by tapping into specific opportunities, with the Tunis Financial Harbour project being the latest venture.”

”Having successfully developed and launched a world-class financial district in Bahrain, we were confident of replicating this success in North Africa. Apart from the economic drivers behind this decision, Tunisia’s ability to provide talented human resources, with the country reporting relatively high investments in higher education as a proportion of GDP, was a key factor that prompted us to choose Tunisia as the location for our first financial harbour in North Africa.” 

“Tunis Financial Harbour will comprise four key clusters, in addition to hosting a wide array of professional and other support service firms. The clusters at will include, a Corporate Centre, an Investment Banking and Advisory Centre, an Insurance and Takaful Centre and an Exchange.” Mr. Panayiotou added.

To be spread over a total site area of 450 hectares and as per initial development plan, Tunis Financial Harbour will consist of a marina and a commercial cum residential complex of luxurious villas, commercial/ business developments, a golf course and a stadium. The project will also contain a world-class business school. It is estimated that Tunis Financial Harbour will create thousands of jobs, and bring in billions of dollars to the overall Tunisian economy,


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

WOW NICE HOW LONG IS IT GOING TO TAKE TO COMPLETE ALL THAT ?? THAT IS SO COOL TUNIS THE NEXT DUBAI OF AFRICA ????


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

karim aboussir said:


> WOW NICE HOW LONG IS IT GOING TO TAKE TO COMPLETE ALL THAT ?? THAT IS SO COOL TUNIS THE NEXT DUBAI OF AFRICA ????


Hopefully we will find our own Dubai style lol

All teh mega projects are under construction at this point . others are approuved but technical research and environmental impacts studies are still ongoing ..

for the Mediteranean gate the full completion will be in 2020... but its a brand new city of 500 000 inhabitants..

the financial harbour will be finished in 2010 same for bled el ward.

Al Qussor is planned to be on sale in 2012 I think and the new iarport in 2009 next year ...

Same for la Cite de la culture it is almost complete now ...


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

wow awesome kay:. my aunt lived in Tunis before for the embassy, judging from her photos, Tunis has changed kay:


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

nice update there Tounsi kay:. the twin tower reminds me of emirates tower.


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

paw25694 said:


> wow awesome kay:. my aunt lived in Tunis before for the embassy, judging from her photos, Tunis has changed kay:


Tunisia is booming since 1990 with an average annual growth of 5,6 % since then !!

With all these projects we hope a 6,5% annual growth .


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

alsen said:


> nice update there Tounsi kay:. the twin tower reminds me of emirates tower.


Thanks Alsen . Indeed they reminds me of the Emirates tower too don't forget that this project is finaned by sama dubai lol

BTW it is so far the biggest real estate investment of an emirate company in North africa.. we are talking about 14-15 Billions US Dollars !!!


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Tounsi said:


> The new Sport City :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*NEW RENDERS : *


----------



## André (Apr 30, 2004)

Wow.. It's impressive the size of the complex!


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

André said:


> Wow.. It's impressive the size of the complex!



Yes indeed I am still looking for some new renders or any pictures from the constrcution site but nothing so far .hno:hno:


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

i am speechless!these are simply stunning projects!


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

sk said:


> i am speechless!these are simply stunning projects!



BTW i m looking for some renders of the Mediteranean Project .

they have been showned at the MIPIM 2008 exhibition at cannes in march . 

Can someone gives us more details about the different projets of sama Dubai at thata exhibition.

i found the models of the Lagoon and the Dubai towers and also the morroccon project but nothing in regards to the Mediteranean gate .

here is the Logo of this project :










and the thread :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=582791


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Very cool projects! I wish Tunisia to realize all of them


----------



## fenian (Feb 9, 2007)

Tounsi said:


> Thanks Alsen . Indeed they reminds me of the Emirates tower too don't forget that this project is finaned by sama dubai lol
> 
> BTW it is so far the biggest real estate investment of an emirate company in North africa.. we are talking about 14-15 Billions US Dollars !!!



Great projects bt I have some doubts maybe you can explain me; I was often in Tunis last 2 years for business; it's still a little economy, and his good growth (5% per year) doesn't justify such a business area I think.
still the Berge Du Lac district isn't finished yet and presents a lot of unsolden lodgings and buildings.
To build a business district u need an historical background (like Hong Kong or Singapore for example) or lot of money and economic freedom to attract investors (like Dubai and his oil dollars) , Tunisia has nothing of this. 
And there is the dependency "de-facto" of France, wich doesn't help the global ecomomic opening.
That's my personal opinion, beside this I like Tunisia very much and I wish the best to this country.


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

fenian said:


> Great projects bt I have some doubts maybe you can explain me; I was often in Tunis last 2 years for business; it's still a little economy, and his good growth (5% per year) doesn't justify such a business area I think.
> still the Berge Du Lac district isn't finished yet and presents a lot of unsolden lodgings and buildings.
> To build a business district u need an historical background (like Hong Kong or Singapore for example) or lot of money and economic freedom to attract investors (like Dubai and his oil dollars) , Tunisia has nothing of this.
> And there is the dependency "de-facto" of France, wich doesn't help the global ecomomic opening.
> That's my personal opinion, beside this I like Tunisia very much and I wish the best to this country.


yes ideed the avearge annual growth for the last 20 is around 5.6 % . In order to boost this annula growtth we need to upgrade all the sectors of our economy and the infrastructures .

All these investments are coming from the Emirates and some of them from Italy . The toursim is one of the m,ain industrie in tunisia however the revenues from mass tourism are not going up teherfoore tunisia is chaging her startegy and is trying with all thesse projects to attarct high end toursits and residents .

the laws have been change to reflect this new reality For instance as f now strangers can buy a property in tunisia wich was not the case 6 months ago ...

The berges Du lac is mainly for the locals and it s a kind of a test for Tunisia.

now all these projects will give a better value to the product tunisia in teh toursim industry .

on the other hand you have also to remember that we are diversifying our eceonomy and the objective is to be within the next 10-15 years a regional financial hub like Singapore or Hong kong as you mentionned ....

There is a demand for this and none of the the other countries Algeria or Morrocco doe shave the potential the know how and the human ressources of tunisia in this matter .

the recent visit of Sarkozy in Tunisia and all teh contracts signed between france & tunisia also reflects this new interest for Tunisia and the fear of the france to loose her influence in Tunisia ..

the dependancy that you are talking about is due really the major investors is not france but the emirates at this point , the main pourvoyuer of job is still the French busines but that is also changing with teh arrival of italian german and british firms in tunisia ..

basically the whole eceonomy is re-adjusting to this new relaity and to these new opportunity and the tunisian econmy is facing her biggest challenge ... but i am confident , tunisia does have all the human ressorces , the government willing and the potential to be the next Singapore of the Maghreb ..


----------



## Patryk.SKY (Apr 13, 2008)

Beautiful projects, I would like to see them on live after structure


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Patryk.SKY said:


> Beautiful projects, I would like to see them on live after structure



Well you might start shopping because the main projects ( except the nmediteranean gate ) will be complete in 2010


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

New renders are available !

Architectes: http://www.d-earle.com

Part of the mega-project ( see above) *The project will include 400 villas and 12 towers of 18 Floors and and unknown number of residential buildings .*

Found on the website :



> We wanted to reflect some Islamic architectural features whilst staying true to the idea of a modernist style by offering several styles which will appeal to a wider taste. The important thing was not to loose the flavour of the culture in the overall complex design.





























































































* AN ECO-TOWER IS IN THE TABLE AND WILL BE THE FIRST ECO TOWER IN AFRICA !!!*



> a zero carbon footprint was achieved using every passive cooling and power generating tool available to create the perfect environmentally green building. Scheduled for completion in 2009


.


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

I forgot to mention something :

The new renders apply only for this portion of the project as shown below ( sorry for the 'amateur touch ' )


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

very good project, and big, the new Sport City :yes: its a pleasure see this beautiful country in SSC too...


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Arpels said:


> very good project, and big, the new Sport City :yes: its a pleasure see this beautiful country in SSC too...


Thanks Arpels ! I will do my best to keep this thread alive ..Hoppefully a lot of new update will come sooner that I hoped


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*UGTT : new headquarter of the major Union corp in Tunisia *


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Other Governmental buildings projects :

1-





































2-





























3-


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Tounsi said:


> *Here is the whole project, the renders are AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> The other proposed renders and masterplan were declined . These are the final and approuved renders .
> 
> ...




First pictures from the constructon site !

The sales office is now complete .










The map of the sales office


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Status : Under construction 

*2008-04-18* _Les travaux ont été entamés à la fin du mois de février, l'achèvement de ce complexe commercial est prévu pour le deuxième semestre de 2009._


*2008-06-02*_ On a entamé les travaux de structures et de dalles._




















_IKEA is coming to TUNIS ??_ 





























This commercial complex is located on the principal artery of La Soukra (GP10), and served by the major roads of the capital, a crossroads connecting : Ariana, the airport, and the center town of Tunis.

With *6 000 m² sale area and of 400 places parking*, Show Room Center profits from an important market radius and charaterized by a complete offer of trade intended to multiple commercial activities; within a harmonious unit and a prestigious framework.

Show Room Center : a project of scale and future

Show Room Center is a dynamic place for an activity of trade and shopping : store, pharmacy, showroom, bank,...

... The rendez-vous of big labels



source: http://www.ennassimrealestate.com/show_room_center.php#show_room_center


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*TUNIS CITY CENTER *​

http://www.sits-tn.com











The cladding looks great and much better in blue !! :cheers:










website :http://jason-cheng.com/projects/project11.html


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

TUNIS AREA- RESIDENTIAL​


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

MAHDIA - RESIDENTIAL PROJECT​


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

SFAX-OFFICE TOWERS​


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

FERDAOUS - Residential & Commercial Tower is Sousse​


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*Radés Tunis Bridge UPDATES​*






























In the Grand Tunis region around Tunis, the capital of Tunisia, there live 3million people, almost a third of the Tunisian population, and it is also the center of economic activities in this country. Presently, the Grand Tunis region is divided into southern and northern areas by the Tunis Lake Canal, and the traffic between the two areas depends on either routes passing through the urban area of Tunis or ferryboats connecting Rades and La Goulette ports. The ferryboats, however, are limited in service time and number of vehicles to be carried, and most of the south-north traffic concentrates on the routes passing through the urban area of Tunis, causing traffic congestion and environmental deterioration in the city. In the future, as the economic activities in this region are activated, the tourist demand increases, and by the general development of the Tunis Lake proceeds, the traffic volume is expected to increase and it is desired to relieve the traffic congestion and improve the environment in the urban area of Tunis. 

(2) Description of the Project

This is to construct a bridge (extradosed bridge) as an important portion of the metropolitan ringroad crossing the Tunis Lake Canal and connecting the southern and northern areas of the Grand Tunis region to connect Rades on the north side and La Goulette on the south side. The project details are as follows. 
1. Main Bridge : length of bridge about 260m (double shaft type)
2. Approach bridge and approach roads on Rades (southern) side
Approach bridge: about 400m, approach road : about 2,190m 
3. Interchange and Ramp way road on La Goulette (north) side 
4. North extention road: about 2,300m 

Completion : 2009

*Updates :*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.simpar-immobilier.com/fr/projets_en_vente.html

Ennasr 2: The Sultan 

A residential and commercial project of collective type and very high standing located on batch CUD 41 of allotment AFH of the city Ennasr 2 and more precisely on the commercial artery Hédi NOUIRA.
This project is composed of apartments of the types S+2, S+3 and S+4 and of 4 stores.

The handing-over of the keys is programmed for July 2008. 



I) COMPLETION OF THE RESIDENCES AND OFFICES 

EQUIPMENT 

Alarms intrusion with digital telephone transmitter,
Videophone for the main doors of the buildings,
Two elevators by mitigating, 
Thermo isolation of the external walls,
Air-conditioners Split system in living room, stay and room parents for F6, in living room and room parents for F5 and air-conditioners reversible Split system for the offices, 
Case extremely
Collective cable television, taken TV-SAT and pre-installation Home cinema in SAM or stay, Cook arranged, equipped:

high and low storage units,
of an electric furnace,
of a hotplate, 
of a range hood 
of a gas-detector










DECORATION 

The entries of the living rooms, stay as well as the arcs are covered with a wood ash preparing, 
Glazing decorated for the doors glazed with the kitchens, stays and halls.
Smooth staff false ceiling and throat, 
Luminaries for balcony and spots encastrables. 

COATINGS 

Floor covering out of white marble in living room, stay, hall and corridors for F6 and F5,
Floor covering in likings in rooms, SDB, SDE, kitchen, drier, Kitchenette and terrace,
Imported earthenware
Granite for the work tables of the kitchens


JOINERY 

External door of wood solid oak,
Wall cupboards of wood ash equipped inside,
White enamelled aluminium windows and French windows, 
Aluminium travelling blade shutters. Those of SAM, the stays and the rooms parents are motorized, 
Roast and wrought iron French window for the protection of the apartments of the DRC. 

MEDICAL 

Piece of furniture for embedding of wash-hand basin basin for bathroom,
Jacousy bath-tub for SDB parents.

II) COMPLETION OF THE SHOPS 

EQUIPMENT 

An air-conditioner reversible Split system
Cable television collective and taken TV-SAT, 

COATING 

Floor covering in likings,

JOINERY 

Window and carries out of white enamelled aluminium, 
Roast out of steel for the protection of the shops. 



GARDENS OF the LAKE: Coral of the Lake 

A residential project of semi type collective and very high standing located in the allotment of Lac2 and opposite the Embassy of the USA.
It is composed of 39 apartments of the types S+1, S+2, S+3 and S+4 and of two Duplex.
The handing-over of the keys is programmed for July 2008.











EQUIPMENT 

Anti-theft safety with digital telephone transmitter
Videophone for the entered doors of the buildings
An elevator per safe block for the block D 
Thermo isolation of the external walls 
Air-conditioners splits systems in the living rooms, stay and room parents for the “S+4” and Duplex, in the living rooms and room parents for “S+2” and “S+3” and in living room for “S+1” 
Case extremely
Gas-detector in the kitchens 
Collective parabolic aerial (5 chains) and 2 catches SAT (a) with pre installation home cinema in living room or stay 
Cook arranged, equipped: 

Air-conditioning in Split system.
high and low storage units
of an electric furnace 
of a hotplate 
of a range hood 
of a gas-detector 
DECORATION 

Entries of the living rooms and arcs, framed by wood ash 
Glazing decorated for the doors glazed with the kitchens and halls 
Spots in the halls, corridors, dressingrooms, SDB, SDE and kitchens 

COATINGS 

White marble with calpinage in the living rooms, hall and corridors for “S+1”, “S+2”, “S+3”, “S+4” and Duplex and all the other rooms for the “S+4” and Duplex
Sandstone in the rooms for “S+1”, “S+2” and “S+3”
Imported earthenware
Granite for the work tables of the kitchens
Sandstone in the kitchens, SDB, SDE, driers and balconies. 

JOINERY 

White aluminium windows and French windows enamelled series ellipse, with double glazing, travelling Shutters out of aluminium
External doors of wood solid oak
Hardware of high-end
Wall cupboards of wood ash equipped inside and equipped with accessories with arrangement: wear clothing, carries tie, carries shoe. 

COATINGS 

Pieces of furniture of bathroom for bathrooms and water parents rooms
Radiators dries towel
Jacuzzi in one of the sdb for “S+3”, “S+4” and Duplex
Shower cubicles 


GARDENS OF the LAKE: PRESTIGE 

The residence is a whole of very high standing made up of 32 apartments type S+2, S+3, S+4, located at the Gardens Of the Lake.
The handing-over of the keys is planned for the first quarter 2009 

It is secured by all the equipment and accessories to offer a framework of life convivial, pleasant and personalized for each one of our purchasers. Such as: 











EQUIPMENT 

Anti-theft safety with digital telephone transmitter
Videophone for the entered doors of the buildings
An elevator per safe block for the block C 
Thermo isolation of the external walls 
Insulation with the noises of impact 
General air-conditioning for the apartments F6 and F5 and Split system in the living rooms and the rooms for the apartments F4 and F3
Case extremely
Gas-detector in the kitchens 
Collective parabolic aerial (5 chains) and 2 catches SAT (a)
Cook arranged, equipped: 

Of hood.
Of electric furnace
Of compound
Of lava crockery

Polar blinds for the terraces discovered

DECORATION 

Entries of the living rooms and arcs, framed by wood ash
Spots in the halls, corridors, dressingrooms, SDB, SDE and kitchens

COATINGS 

White marble with calpinage in the living rooms, halls and corridors for the apartments “S+2”, “S+3”, and “S+4”
White marble in the rooms for the apartments “S+3” and “S+4”
Sandstone in the rooms for the apartments “S+2” and in the living rooms and the rooms for the apartments “S+1”
Granite for the work tables of the kitchens
Sandstone in the kitchens, SDB, SDE, driers and balconies

JOINERY 

White aluminium windows and French windows enamelled series ellipse, with double glazing
Travelling aluminium shutters
Hardware of high-end
Wall cupboards sliding and opening with the Frenchwoman, equipped inside and equipped with accessories with arrangement: wear clothing, carries tie, carries shoe.
Dressingroom with sliding door for certain apartments “S+4”

MEDICAL 

Pieces of furniture of bathroom for bathrooms and water parents rooms
Radiators dries towel
Jacuzzi in one of the bathrooms for “S+2”, “S+3”, and “S+4”
Shower cubicles with jacuzzi for the apartments “S+1”, “S+3” and “S+4” 

Soukra: El Bousten (First section) 

A residential and commercial project of high standing and semi type collective located on the large artery of Soukra; this project is carried out in three phases in partnership with the companies of the group to knowing ESSOUKNA, SIVIA, EL MADINA and the EYELETS. 









Easy access and served well by two main roads to knowing the GP9 Tunis it Marsa and the Ariana road it Soukra of the locality, being near the elementary schools, college, college and other services and a few minutes of the centre town, airport and northern lake. 

The first phase is conceived in four residences of five blocks in R+2 each one, these last are 
of semi type collective and high standing and consist of 124 apartments the different ones
surfaces and categories (S+0, S+1, S+2, S+3 and S+4) and 14 stores.

Each block has its individual entry allowing an easy access to the parking spaces.

The residence is enclosed and kept day and night.
Handover date of the keys: in the immediate future 

Materials and completions

Soundproofing
Main door in mahogany tree
Red wood interior wood finishing with panels in MDF
Wall cupboards out of red wooden with panels in MDF with preparing inside
Cook arranged
Aluminium exterior wood finishing
Travelling PVC shutters
Coating in Likings in the living rooms and halls
Likings in only S+1
Medical, valves and fittings and hardware of 1st choice 

The residence also has offices and stores of very high standing (noble wood, air-conditioning heat and cold, protective grille out of aluminium…) and of various surfaces.
These professional buildings benefit from the easy access of the residence and a great facility of parking.

Types Surfaces Availability 
S+0 apartments 50 m2 not 
S+1 apartments 70 m2 not 
S+2 apartments 58 to 77 m2 Yes 
S+3 apartments 155 to 173 m2 Yes 
S+4 apartments 188 to 228 m2 Yes 
Stores 38 to 78 m2 not[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.edifia.com.tn/site/fr/article.php?id_article=31

Location: Lac de Tunis-: Pins City
Sober and contemporary architecture: 

Building of high standing in ground floor plus 6 stages, composed of 3 blocks of 13 residences each one. For more intimacy and of safety, there is a maximum of 2 residences per stage. 

The interior space of life is pleasant, roomy and functional for your greater comfort. 









The apartments of the upper floors profit from a panoramic sight on the lake, large Tunis and the heights of the Southern Suburbs.

Apartments standard S+2 a:


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Conceived and realized with a modern architecture and convivial, ZAHRET EL BOUHAIRA puts at your disposal various types of high apartments standing and at the looked after completions, S+1, S+2, S+3, as well as commercial spaces and office automations.












2 bed:








source:
http://www.tiba-immobiliere.com/zahret-bouhaira.php[/QUOTE


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*DIAR EL KANTAOUI Sousse​* 
http://www.ladous.com.tn/fr/index.html[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*LES RESIDENCES DE CARTHAGE -TUNIS*​
http://www.residences-carthage.com/fr/description_projet.htm[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

url]http://mayfairdevelopments.com/index.php[/url]
http://www.davidstanleyredfern.com/prop_details.php?id_prop=203[/QUOTE]
*
THE DUNES -Sousse​*

Renders * -found on mayfair's website -


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*CITY RESIDENCES - TUNIS​*
CENTER]
IMMOBILIÈRE LE PROMOTEUR 

Tél. : +216 71 206 292
Fax : +216 71 206 302 
Email:[email protected]
Site:www.lepromoteur.com.tn
[/CENTER]

The Website : http://www.lepromoteur.com.tn/


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*LE VOILIER -MAHDIA*

Pictures​


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*BIZERTE : BIZERTE CAP 3000​*
Website :http://www.marinabizerte.com

The Masterplan :




















The residential area with this magnificient building that will certainly be the new landmark of the City !!!




















Interior design: 







































*The retail area:*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*MONASTIR PICASSO*​


















*The luxury is our motto...*
*Art is our inspiration...*
*Modernity is our objectif...*
*But you meet is our duty...*
Come and see our beautiful home PICASSO when the art of living is combined with modernity, our residence at 7 satisfies all your desire located in the heart of the tourist area, near ; Slim of the Centre and Tej Marhaba 300 metres from the beach, 2 not to trade and close many convenience, 30 minutes from the airport of Monastir.


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*MIDOUN RESIDENTIAL PROJECT​*
The project is located in the tourist area of Jerba at a score of km of l' airport of Djerba-Zarzis, between two tourist roads with to 30 km of Zarzis. Two exit points of l' island are in the vicinity, as well the Roman road, as the vat with the jorf. 

Residence of 25 villas of high standing AGHIR on l' Island of Jerba.


























































source: http://www.simsud.com/?lang=en


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*SFAX CITY CENTER*​









*OLIVIA MIXED-USE SFAX​*









*SABLE D'OR SFAX​*









*SOUSSE RESIDENTIAL PROJECTS​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*RFR Updates :​*
Development of the network between 2007 and 2020 is expected to cost around *3·2bn dinars,* and the government hopes that much of the funding can be obtained in the form of soft loans. It has approached JBIC to help fund the civil engineering work, tracklaying, electrification and signalling, plus the purchase of a fleet of double-deck trains. *By far the biggest single element would be the purchase of a fleet of 55 trainsets, each formed of two five-car EMUs*

Hyundai Rotem's XG EMU offers passenger convenience by providing 4 different types interior design (Urban type, Intercity type, Enhanced ride quality & easy access for the physically impaired person, Folding seat type), and each component of XG EMU reduces the "total life cycle cost" of the vehicle by reducing the maintenance costs.


*The Chosen Model is the newest XG EMU*











*Specifications:*

Max. Speed : 80 km/h
Traction Motor: 210kW, AC motor 
Permanent connection of parallel 


RENDER:

RFR station










Map of the planned RFR network include the tram,s extensions.











More info : 

http://www.rotem.co.kr/eng/main_html/business.asp?url="2-2-1-M"

http://rotem.co.kr/cyber/public/pdf/%B0%ED%C0%AF%B8%F0%B5%A8%BF%B5%B9%AE.pdf

These are the new RFR XG EMUs already in service in Rio de Janeiro , Brasil.


_* pictures found in the Brazilian transporation thread ._

*interior*









*Anteparos laterais*









*interior*

















*painel eletrônico*









*Assento 2 passageiros*









*Assento 3 passageiros + cesto de lixo*









*Assentos 4 passageiros (back to back)*









*Assento 2 e 4 passageiros*









*Luminárias e pega-mão*









*Detallhe pega-mão*









*Conexão entre carros*









*Anteparo + cesto de lixo*









*Fotos da parte externa*

















































*Hand-controllers*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*TUNIS SPORT CITY ECO TOWER*​




















_project Name: The Eco Tower

_location: Tunisia

_brief: The client for this project wanted it to have a positive impact on the environment and to demonstrate Tunisia's inclusion in 21st century ecological awareness. As a city centre tower it has to make a solid statement.

_considerations: We had to house every modern convenience for daily living whilst utilizing every energy saving device we could physically incorporate into the overall design.

_response: A zero carbon footprint was achieved using every passive cooling and power generating tool available to create the perfect environmentally green building. Scheduled for completion in 2011.


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Tounsi said:


> *CITY RESIDENCES - TUNIS​*


*CONSTRUCTION UPDATES*​


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

TUNIS, Sept 12 (KUNA) -- Sama Dubai is set to launch the first stage of the mammoth project of Mediterranean Gate City in Tunisia soon, as the government here has okayed the project's main plan, the company's executive chairman said here late Thursday.

Farhat Faraidooni made the announcement at a joint news conference with Tunisian Minister of Development and International Cooperation Mohamed Nouri Jouini on the occasion of launching the main plan of the project.










The conference was attended by a constellation of senior Tunisian officials and key investors in the Mediterranean Gate or Century City project.
Approved by the Tunisian government in July, the project is a joint investment venture between Sama Dubai, the international investment arm of Dubai Holding, and the Tunisian government, Faraidooni said.

The first stage of the project will take from four to five years to complete.
Costing over one billion US dollars, *the first stage involves the construction of 16 towers on an area of 470,000 meters, he added*.










*To be launched by the end of this year, the project is expected to provide around 50,000 jobs.*

*Swift progress in infrastructure works, which have been underway since December 2007, will contribute to the completion of the 14 stages of the project as scheduled by 2030, he noted*.

The project will be a fresh impetus to the Tunisian national economy, he said, expecting the mega project to attract some 100,000 visitors daily.
The project will include the building of economic, technological, tourist, media, sports and curative facilities, Faraidooni said.


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*CITE DE LA CULTURE - PHASE 1*​




































*NEW HEADOFFICE OF A LOCAL BANK​*









*COMMERCIAL CENTERS TUNIS​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

TUNIS, Sept 12 (Reuters) - Sama Dubai, the property unit of Dubai Holding, has begun work on Tunisia's biggest investment project, a $25 billion real estate development expected to create 350,000 jobs, a senior executive said.









Companies from the oil-rich Gulf region have unveiled a series of ambitious real estate and tourism developments in north Africa, but many have been slow to get off the ground.

"T*oday we announce the start of work on the first stage of the "Mediterranean Gate" project which includes 16 buildings worth $1 billion," Executive Chairman Farhan Faraidooni said late on Thursday.

Sama Dubai's luxury development north of Tunis will include apartments, theatres, cinemas, offices and exclusive hotels over 837 hectares (2,092 acres). Last year, company officials estimated the project's value at $14 billion.*

"The project will be beneficial for the Tunisian economy as it will support its competitiveness and be beneficial for us too as the Tunisian market is promising and able to lure other investments from Europe," Faraidooni said.

Tunisia is trying to match Morocco's success in luring Arab Gulf petrodollars into high-profile tourism and real estate projects.

The north African country has struggled to lure more investment and accelerate economic growth to levels at which 88,000 youngsters entering the job market every year can find work.

Sama Dubai's Tunis project will create 350,000 jobs, Faraidooni said.

Mohamed Nouri Jouini, Tunisia's Minister of Development and Cooperation, said: "Tunisia plans to create 1 million jobs over the next decade. This project will help us reach our goals and will also contribute to the improvement of revenue per capita." (Reporting by Tarek Amara; Editing by David Holmes)

*The Masterplan :*








​


----------



## ouads (Sep 26, 2008)

Good work tounsi on all the updates :applause: .. very exciting developments going on..

Do you know who the contractors are for any of the larger projects? "Med Gate", "Bled El Ward".


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

ouads said:


> Good work tounsi on all the updates :applause: .. very exciting developments going on..
> 
> Do you know who the contractors are for any of the larger projects? "Med Gate", "Bled El Ward".



Med Gate : for the ground works it s Chaabane Cie.

bled El ward : Nothing yet


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*New ENFIDHA INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT CONSTRUCTION UPDATES​*








by Nalan Bayar (facebook)

the control tower ( 60m)








by Jihenne Saoudi (facebook)













































by Dogan Bilgin OZ (facebook)​


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Tounsi said:


> TUNIS, Sept 12 (Reuters) - Sama Dubai, the property unit of Dubai Holding, has begun work on Tunisia's biggest investment project, a $25 billion real estate development expected to create 350,000 jobs, a senior executive said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CONSTRUCTION UPDATES​*
_Thanks to Dorra TUNISIAN FORUM _


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Status : Ground work
Website:http://www.el-wifek.com/
Completion date : N/A

_Le complexe de Carthage Towers se situe aux Berges du Lac nord de Tunis, offrant des vues panoramiques d’une beauté exceptionnelle sur le Lac de Tunis et sur les collines du Carthage et de Sidi Bou Said.
Il est intégré dans une cité équipée d’un jardin commun et avoisinant un immense terrain de Golf de 18 Tours non loin du célèbre port punique de Carthage Byrsa.

D’une architecture raffinée, il offre un cadre de vie unique avec des appartements fonctionnels, de très haut standing et intégrant des installations et des matériaux de haute gamme.

Ce complexe relève d’un choix stratégique car il se situe dans un site promu pour abriter des projets de grand standing de complexe immobiliers et commerciaux et une cité sportive._


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Status :Under construction
Location : Sousse Downtown
Date : End 2009


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Tounsi said:


> TUNIS, Sept 12 (Reuters) - Sama Dubai, the property unit of Dubai Holding, has begun work on Tunisia's biggest investment project, a $25 billion real estate development expected to create 350,000 jobs, a senior executive said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
THE OFFICIAL WEBSITE :*

http://www.mediterraneangate.com/​


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy (May 25, 2008)

very nice projects, beautiful. 
hope to visit soon Tunisia.


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

AZBaKuCiTy said:


> very nice projects, beautiful.
> hope to visit soon Tunisia.


You are more than welcome :cheers:


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Tunis Rades Bridge > construction updates .


----------



## ouads (Sep 26, 2008)

Tounsi said:


> Med Gate : for the ground works it s Chaabane Cie.
> 
> bled El ward : Nothing yet



Thanks for that bro. if you can, please let me know if you find out any more about the contractors, i'm interested in going back to tunis to work there..


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

ouads said:


> Thanks for that bro. if you can, please let me know if you find out any more about the contractors, i'm interested in going back to tunis to work there..



For whom ? El Maabar... just so you know they are recruiting at this moment check the tunisian thread African section you will find more details


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*DJERBA AFOUS COMPLEX*

Location : DJERBA
Status: Preparation
Website:http://www.djerba-afous.fr/


L´Agence Centrale bénéficie de l´exclusivité de la commercialisation du projet Djerba Afous sur l´Ile de Djerba, Zarzis et le reste de la Tunisie.
Ce village résidentiel, implanté sur la côte Ouest de l´île, face au Golfe de Gabès, au bord de mer, à 6 km de l’aéroport, à mi-chemin entre Houmt Souk et Ajim, a* été élaboré autour du lagon en eau de mer de 40 000 m2.
*

Ce village touristique *entièrement piétonnieR*, se compose de plusieurs parties :

* Un ensemble de villas avec terrasses, jacuzzis ou piscines construit en hameaux sur le pourtour et les îlots du lagon.

* La Médina, pôle d’attraction du village et lieu d’échanges qui accueillera un complexe commercial, souk traditionnel et divers restaurants.

* Le Menzel en bordure du grand lagon, composé d’appartements proches du Fortin, de l´hôtel et du centre de thalassothérapie.

* Le Fortin, véritable centre d’activités comprenant une discothèque, une salle de spectacle polyvalente, des salles de séminaires et de congrès ainsi qu´un amphithéâtre extérieur.






























































































































​


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Status : Under Construction
Website:http://www.firasinternationalrealestate.com/
Location : Cité Des Pins II

*Renders​*

























​


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*TUNIS CULTURAL CITY​*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645746

Construction updates


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*THE MEDITERRANEAN GATE *** UPDATES***​*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=28156310#post28156310

Ground Work :


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Trop chic la résidence! 8) Le truc des Dubai Towers à l'air très futuriste, t'es sur qu'ils vont construire ca à Tunis? :/


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> Trop chic la résidence! 8) Le truc des Dubai Towers à l'air très futuriste, t'es sur qu'ils vont construire ca à Tunis? :/



laquelle ? Celle-là ?










ils ont interêt à la construire à Tunis !! lol


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Bah le tout les tours! Tunis va passer d'une cité modeste à une metropole futuriste!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

En tout cas ca fait plaisir de voir la Tunisie entrain de se refaire une beauté lol, ca me donne très envie d'aller chez vous pas comme d'autres pays voisins...!  lol


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> Bah le tout les tours! Tunis va passer d'une cité modeste à une metropole futuriste!



C'est l'objectif :cheers: amener Tunis à devenir une métropole internationale et le centre financier et économique de lOuest de la Méditérannée et du Maghreb ça va prendre du temps mais avec un taux de croissance en moyenne de 5.3 % depuis les 15 derniéres années , les montants des Investissments Direct Etranger dans ces megaprojets sera de 65 milliards de $ en 15 ans ça représente à eux-seuls 125 % du PIB de la Tunisie en 2007:nuts::nuts:

Je crois qu'on est sur la bonne voie si cette crise économique mondiale est jugulée à temps ..on n'est pas touché par la crise finnaciére mais on sera certainement affecté par la récéssion en UE puisque que 75 % de nos exportations se dirigent vers l'UE ...^^


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> En tout cas ca fait plaisir de voir la Tunisie entrain de se refaire une beauté lol, ca me donne très envie d'aller chez vous pas comme d'autres pays voisins...!  lol


Tu es le bienvenu Le MAghreb estla terre de tout les Maghrébins !!! :yes:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

La Tunisie me suffit le reste ne me donne pas très envie! :/


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> La Tunisie me suffit le reste ne me donne pas très envie! :/



dans un avenir Casamor, Rabat Casa Alger Oran Tunis Sfax seront des métroples du Maghreb avec des Algéroisà Casa des casablancais à Sfax des tunsois à Rabat des Sfaxiens à Oran etc....^^

On a juste besoin de se débarrasser des politiques actuels ce qui se produira quand nos peuples auaront atteint un dévelloppement économique qui ne nous laissera aucune autre alternative que celle de faire front commun ;-)


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Tounsi said:


> dans un avenir Casamor, Rabat Casa Alger Oran Tunis Sfax seront des métroples du Maghreb avec des Algéroisà Casa des casablancais à Sfax des tunsois à Rabat des Sfaxiens à Oran etc....^^
> 
> On a juste besoin de se débarrasser des politiques actuels ce qui se produira quand nos peuples auaront atteint un dévelloppement économique qui ne nous laissera aucune autre alternative que celle de faire front commun ;-)


Bravo mec! J'ai hate de voir ca!


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> Bravo mec! J'ai hate de voir ca!


Moi aussi peut-être qu'on fera un thread the United Arab Maghreb :tyty:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Tounsi said:


> Moi aussi peut-être qu'on fera un thread the United Arab Maghreb :tyty:


Bonne idée! Pourquoi pas! héhé


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*RESIDENTIAL PROJECTS TUNIS​**
LAGUNA SQUARE​*









































































*

RESIDENCE PANORAMA TUNIS​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*MILLENIUM CENTER TUNIS​*


























​


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*SFAX NEW SPORT COMPLEX *











*Stadium : 45 000​*



















*Towers 26 flrs*








*Residential Area​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*MAHDIA LA BAIE DE MAHDIA MALL​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*MAHDIA L'HORIZON RESIDENCE​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*MED GATE UPDATES​*
Website : http://mediterraneangate.com/

Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=739064

*Masterplan*​







*MED GATE UPDATES *​
























*


 Quay 1 & 2






































Natural lagoon , waterfront landscape that includes hundreds species of birds migrating birds fish and plants​





























 Quay 1 & 2 demolished 




























Reinforcement of the watefront Quay 1 & 2







*​*[/CENTER][/CENTER]*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*SFAX |OLIVIA TOWER |10 flrs| #U-C​*









*SFAX |CITY CENTER |11 flrs| #U-C​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*TUNIS STOCK EXCHANGE -APPROVED​*

Status: Approved
Location: Tunis Berges Du Lac II
Comepletion date : n/a


----------



## Chupavi (Oct 17, 2008)

MED GATE 
is completely unbelievable!!!!!!
Tounsi keep posting the news!!!!!
I visit the web site (add to favorites ) very nice too


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Chupavi said:


> MED GATE
> is completely unbelievable!!!!!!
> Tounsi keep posting the news!!!!!
> I visit the web site (add to favorites ) very nice too


Thnks Chupavi I ll keep the updates coming ;-)


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*New trams Citadis : TUNIS​*


----------



## ouads (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Anyone know the effects of the world credit crunch has been having on the construction industry in Tunisia? I just read that in Dubai over 500 billion dollars of projects has been halted!!

Anything like that happening with Med Gate or any of the other projects?

Thanks,


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

ouads said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Anyone know the effects of the world credit crunch has been having on the construction industry in Tunisia? I just read that in Dubai over 500 billion dollars of projects has been halted!!
> 
> ...


Hi Ouads 

As far as we know the first phase of the project is still underway. the 1.4 billions needs for the first are secured according to the CEo of sama Dubai


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*ENFIDHA AIRPORT - CONSTRUCTION UPDATES end of 2008*​
*Render​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*PANORAMA RESIDENCE UNDER CONSTRUCTION​*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=32772706#post32772706


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*SOUSSE KINGS AND QUEENS RESIDENCES​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*TUNIS- EL ONS RESIDENCE​*







*SOUSSE-SALEM RESIDENCE​*

























*
SOUSSE- SELIM RESIDENCE​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*SOUSSE | MARINA REHABILITATION DEVELOPEMENT​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*TUNIS FINANCIAL HARBOR : UPDATES​*








The Financial Harbor of Tunis, megaproject promoted by Gulf Finances House, in the suburbs , close to Raoued has just known a decisive step of his implement. The realization corporation officially was constituted and its totally liberated capital, learns Leaders of informed source from Bahrein,GFH. Under the name of "Tunis Bay Project Company", a SARL effectively was created to the capital of 30,6 millions of US $ (the equivalent one of 41 millions of DT), completely subscribes. A financial source confirmed to Leaders that this amount was transferred in its totality, in an unavailable account open with a bank of the place of Tunis. Besides this, Mr. Atef Faraj that was designated general Director in charge of the exploitation (Chief Executive Operations To Manage).

source: http://www.leaders.com.tn/article.php?aid=546


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*TUNIS SPORT CITY : UPDATES​*
http://www.africanmanager.com









After finishing the recruitment stadium, obtained the green light of competent authorities and the downhill one of the Room of the Representatives and Room of the Counselors, the Group Bukhatir announcing, *in the all next days, the start of the works of his mégaprojet of Tunis Sports City. 
*
According to African To Manage, these works even should begin this week. The works in question, indicate our colleague,* will concern at first, the realization of the golf, composing structuring of the whole project* and the installation and the extension of the MC 33 intra-muros, essential also for this project.


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*TUNIS - EL BOUHAIRA RESIDENCE​*







*TUNIS EL JINENDU LAC RESIDENCE​*

















​

*TUNIS- EL BOUSTEN RESIDENCE​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*ENFIDHA AIRPORT - CONSTRUCTION UPDATES MARCH 2009*​
Courtesy of Haarp hotobucket

*Render​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*GHALIA RESIDENCE -MONASTIR *


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*UGTT HEADQUARTER TUNIS​*

Older render :










Design selected​
*RENDERS​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*ZARZIS|BRECKNER VILLAGE |Masterplan|Pro​*
Status : Proposition
Location Zarzis
Website:http://www.breckner.info/index-1f.htm

Informations

Mediterranean Quality of life​
The idea was to create an exclusive Village with unique quality of life amidst impressive scenery of the south Tunisian oasis Zarzis direct on the Mediterranean Sea.

The uniqueness of the Village Breckner compared with conventional Resorts is dispositional with the possibility to life according to European standard apart from mass tourism.

The owner of the Villa should be in the lap of luxury. This luxury begins with the security team and goes up to the own butler. Their individual convenience should be fulfilled.

Select your desired plot of land – either near to the beach, by the golf-course or by the lake, with a breathtaking view to the sea and direct by the golf-course – just as you like. Our consultants place our service at your disposal - then you can realise the villa of your dreams.

To guaranty an exclusive and integrative appearance it is necessary that the villas are built and ordered by the “Village Breckner”
The furnishing of the villas is made from European companies or according to European Quality.


*Master Plan​*








*Houses​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*EL MEDINA TOWER​*
Location: Sousse downtown
Status: Under Construction
Floors : 11
Website :http://www.immod.com.tn/






























Residential




























Offices & Commercial


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*SOUSSE - AQUA RESORT​*
website:http://www.follaproperties.com/


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*ENFIDHA INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT UPDATES​*


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

I like the new design of the airport. Good job Tunisia!  Besides, does the crisis impact the construction sector in Tunisia?


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Galandar said:


> I like the new design of the airport. Good job Tunisia!  Besides, does the crisis impact the construction sector in Tunisia?



It does impact some of the mega projects planned sush as the Mediterranean Gate by Sama Dubai 


The national construction industry is still booming due to the increase local demand


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*UPDATES TAPARURA PROJECT SFAX :​*







​Parque EXPO is elaborating the strategic plan in the important Sfax zone, the second largest city in Tunisia. The objective of this important urban recovery and environmental valuation project is to promote the reconciliation of the city with the Mediterranean.



The Sfax region represents the most important industrial and commercial pole in the South of the country. *This represents a burdensome inheritance that includes an enormous phosphate dumpsite that occupies close to 90 ha, close to the centre of the city.*

The closure of this dumpsite containing pollutants from the local industry is the key to the creation of a new urban area. Once the project has been implemented, this area will constitute a new sea front area on the north coast of Sfax. Thus, similarly to that which occurred ten years ago during the recovery of eastern zone of Lisbon, the project foresees the transformation of a degraded zone with industrial pollutant residues into a new urban area.



This project – known as Taparura – will be performed in two phases. The first phase will include the clean up of the intervention zone and of the land gains near the sea. It will include a total of 420 hectares and will include the rehabilitation of the beaches. *The second phase will include the organisation of the intervention zone in order to permit the widening of the urban agglomeration and the creation of a multifunctional pole – habitation, recreation, tourism, commerce and services – which will be framed by the important and recovered green spaces and public facilities.*



The Strategic Plan, developed in collaboration with the multinational company DHV, will include the definition of the legal and organisational, functional and financial models, as well as the commercialisation and marketing strategy for the territory.


Parque EXPO has strengthened their international standing with this new project and has consolidated the recognition of their know how of urban recovery and environmental operations beyond the border



*NEW RENDERS :​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*SNCFT EXPRESS TRAINS VIDEO​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*TUNIS FINANCIAL HARBOR : UPDATES​*










www.gfh.com​• Tunis Financial Harbour master plan unveiled
• Infrastructure work to commence in 2009

Manama, Bahrain, Tuesday 9th June, 2009: His Excellency Zine El Abidine Ben Ali, President of Tunisia laid the foundation stone for North Africa’s first offshore financial center at a ceremony held today. Situated in Tunis Bay, Tunis Financial Harbour (TFH) is the brainchild of leading Middle Eastern Islamic investment bank Gulf Finance House (GFH) and will play host to some of the world’s leading names in finance, advisory and support services at a strategic crossroads between the European, North African and Middle Eastern markets.

During the ceremony, the finalized project master plan was unveiled, heralding the start of a contractor tendering process and the commencement of infrastructure work planned for the end of 2009. TFH is the second in a series of offshore financial centres originated by GFH and was conceived in close partnership with the state of Tunisia, who in recent months took significant steps and initiatives to pave the way for the initiative, including attractive tax, regulatory and foreign exchange incentives to prospective commercial residents from the world’s financial community. Furthermore, laws regulating offshore banks and financial institutions in relation to the Tunis Financial Harbour were revised after being passed on to the Cabinet under the supervision of the President on Wednesday 10th June.

Esam Janahi, Chairman of GFH added, “This morning’s ceremony which took place under the patronage of His Excellency President Zine El Abidine Ben Ali, represents a significant milestone in the realization of a first for North Africa’s financial infrastructure. Tunisia is undoubtedly one of the region’s most competitive and exciting economies enjoying sustained stability and a strong record of GDP growth, a prosperous industrial sector, a diversified services sector, modern infrastructure and skilled human capital. Given its strategic geographic location, TFH offers tremendous opportunity for the international financial community. The long-term benefits to the Tunisian and regional economies will be numerous and far-reaching and we are delighted to partner with the Tunisian Government on this pioneering initiative.”

TFH will comprise four distinct business clusters including investment banking and advisory centre, a corporate centre, a Takaful/ insurance hub and the regions first international financial exchange. Alongside these functions, an international business school will be built to equip tomorrow’s graduates with the skills demanded by leading players from the international finance and support services community. Tunis Financial Harbour is expected to generate over 16,000 jobs, most of which will be for highly skilled workers.

Located just north of Gammarth, TFH will populate an area of around 520 hectares approximately ten minutes away from the most affluent areas in Tunis including La Marsa and Carthage. To complement the commercial aspects of the initiative, a variety of residential and leisure facilities including the marina, a residential complex with luxurious villas and an 18 hole championship golf course are included in the master plan.


*FINAL RENDERS​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*ENFIDHA INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT UPDATE:​*
*June 19 th :​*

*Terminal 1​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*TUNIS FINANCIAL HARBOR : NEW RENDERINGS​*


----------



## Buyckske Ruben (Aug 4, 2007)

*European Solar Power From African Deserts!*










A German consortium is hoping to drum up support for the idea of harvesting solar power from the deserts of North Africa and transmitting it to Europe. 
Germany has become a global leader in solar energy by building up a substantial industry at home. Can the country now repeat the feat in North Africa? 

Munich Re, an insurance company, is leading efforts to garner support for a vast project, dubbed Desertec, to collect energy at solar *farms in countries like Tunisia* and then send it to Europe in the form of electricity. Munich Re wants other companies like the giant engineering group Siemens, Deutsche Bank, and utilities like RWE and E.ON to become involved. 

Under the plan, energy would be gathered mostly using concentrating solar power, a technology that uses mirrors to harness rays from the sun to produce steam and drive turbines that make electricity. The power would then be delivered to Europe through high-voltage direct current (HVDC) cables.

The converter stations to operate these cables are generally more expensive than the stations associated with alternating current cables, but HVDC cables are far better at conserving power over long distances. 


The project could turn out to be one of the largest clean power initiatives in the world, providing 15 percent of Europe’s energy needs. But some commentators questioned the wisdom of putting renewable energy hubs in a potentially unstable part of the world, while German media appeared divided on the virtues of the project. 

According to Spiegel Online, Die Welt, a conservative daily, took a positive view, writing that power from desert solar plants would turn out to be cheaper than power from solar panels installed on German roofs. Handelsblatt, a business daily, was also favorable, writing that subsidies to the desert project “would, for once, make sense.” 

But the left-leaning daily newspaper Die Tageszeitung warned that a new focus on building a solar hub in Africa could become an excuse for the government to ease back on support for domestic solar projects, which it said “would be a disaster.”

link: http://greeninc.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/06/18/european-solar-power-from-african-deserts/


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

Tounsi said:


> *ENFIDHA AIRPORT UPDATES​*
> CLADDING


nice! i love the design :yes:


----------



## apocalypse 2012 (Feb 27, 2009)

the projects do look indeed nice but i wonder how many decades it would take the tunisians to realize them concidering the tunisian pace i hope i m wrong.


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*ENFIDHA INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT :​*
*June 19 th :​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*TUNIS SPORT CITY UPDATES​*
*Tunis Sports City *

Cedar :1rst Phase

Construction start : July 2009
Completion date : 2012 
Cost : 5 Billion US $ 
The 250-hectare complex will include 


Tennis Courts,
Outdoor and indoor Olympic-sized swimming pools,
Multi-event stadium for 5,000 spectators, 
Football stadium with a 20,000-person capacity 
five five-star hotels
residential towers and villas.

 The Logo 










http://www.sportcitiesinternational.com/web09/english/index.shtml

*Cedar development*












*
Burj Alsafa 19 flrs x 5​*




































*
Burj Almasa 17 flrs x 3*





































*Cedar villas x 73*






































*
Chikly Residence*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

CSR Gets its Virgin Show in North Africa








​

*CSR won a distributed power DMU contract for Tunis, with a worth of near 100 million USD. As another major order of CSR in international market, it is also China’s first order exporting wholly own-made railway equipment to Tunis. 
*

With high technology, this is China’s first export project of distributed power DMU. Being the first advanced DMU manufactured in accordance with European standard, it has two levels of luxury and ordinary. With the set of two-in-one organization group, each car has one driver cab and guest room. 

There were five internationally renowned companies from France, Switzerland, and Spain etc. to attend the bid. Through technological and commercial bids, CSR finally outstand via its advanced technology proposal and advantage in price. It is CSR Nanjing Puzhen Rolling Stock Co., Ltd. that is assigned to implement the project. 

Tunis locates in North Africa, along Mediterranean, with a population of 10.2 million, 90% of which are Arabian. In a list of economic development and overall competition of 131 countries, it takes the place of No.32 and No.1 in African countries. It now has 23 railways in a length of 2167km. 

The success exploit of Tunis market symbolizes that Chinese enterprise entered North Africa in terms of railway equipment field for the very first time. Accordingly, the smooth implementation of the project will undoubtedly exert influence on the surrounding countries as well as lay solid basis to build international CSR and promote its brand.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben (Aug 4, 2007)

^^

STUNNING POSTS !!! 

Tunisia is BOOOMING... :banana: :banana: :banana:


*Golf And Skyscrapers Come To Tunis.* 

Published on 13-07-2009 by Skyscrapernews.com 

*Groundwork is underway* on what could be the world's first city dedicated purely to sport and the pursuit of a healthy lifestyle for all its residents and visitors. 

Named Tunis Sports City the project will be located in Tunisia and will in fact be a city within a city, the master plan comes from the drawing boards of Spanish based architectural firm Diseno Earle.

The project will be built in several phases the first of which will be named Cedar village and will consist of 50 villas, 13 blocks of low rise townhouses and apartments and 11 eighteen storey residential towers all of which will have views of the 18 hole PGA approved golf course. 

Residents and visitors will also be able to make use of a top notch club house offering tennis courts, billiards room, a top class gymnasium and spa with indoor and outdoor spaces for treatments along with other exciting amenities. 

There will also be a golfing academy for all the wannabe Tiger Woods of the world, many restaurants and cafes, the all important shopping spaces which unfortunately due to the theme of the area will probably only offer space for golfing shoes, but you cant have everything perfect.

The design of the towers and villas are inspired by traditional Islamic designs but still manage to add a modern look to the Tunisian skyline. Mostly square in shape the towers feature glazed facades with geometric patterning, many with large balconies which provide extra social spaces as well as adding shading to the towers. 

A few towers break from the traditional shape and go for a more rounded look adding focal points to the project and breaks up the square theme somewhat. All the apartments and rooms will be finished to a luxury standard and offer amenities such as spas and gyms along with child friendly play spaces and childcare to residents, all designed to promote the projects healthy living theme.

The other phases of the project will see sporting academies open to residents and international visitors where top class coaches will be teaching future champions and many other sporting based facilities will feature throughout along with more villas and towers.

Covering a whopping 256 hectares and carrying a hefty price tag of $3.5 billion USD the project is hoped to begin construction in earnest in 2010 although there are no completion times available as yet so it may be a while before you take a round at the 19th hole. 










link: http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2198


:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

Tunisia is boooooming!!!!


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Status : Project
Location : Djerba island
Website:http://arkencapital.com/en/projects_en.php

*Masterplan :*










The project will comprise different areas :



*- The Business Bay:*

As the Carthaginian fleet had ruled the Mediterranean, Business By has an endless horizon, open to the world, facing a brilliant future






















*- The Marine World:*

Exclusive waterfront residences boast panoramic views of a shimmering blue sea reflecting the azure sky. The marine world district’s many amenities include a spa, an aquarium, water park and wind surfing club



















*-The Lotus Island:*

A waterfront hotel welcomes yachts to the marina, a canal fronting boutiques, restaurants and café’s, the vibrant activity of the souk: Lotus Island remind us that Ulysses, landing on these shores, spellbound by their enchantment, found it almost impossible to sail away.




















*-The Appartments & Villas:*


Luxury villas and apartments ring the golf course, while a pedestrian walkway offers shade to enjoy the workshops and boutiques. A contemporary style of architecture is merged with traditional regional shapes and colours.









*-The Sport center :*

The sports amenities and club lounges are found in the shade of a wood canopy. The fluid silhouette of the sports hall dominates its surroundings​


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*ENFIDHA INTRNTL AIRPORT UPDATES :​*










Lightening test :future runway


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*ENFIDHA INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT MAJOR UPDATE​*

Ladies and Gentleman the Monster !!!!!!!!!!!!​




























Cladding work progress 





























Interior





































base of the control tower 










The control tower 











The entrance !


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*DON'T FORGET TO VISIT THE TUNISIAN FORUM​*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1478​


----------



## Buyckske Ruben (Aug 4, 2007)

GREAT UPDATE!!!   


Very nice airport!

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*RESIDENTIAL PROJECTS- MISCELLANEOUS​*
*CAP 3000​*


















































































































source: http://www.lexpert-immobilier.net/indexdetailprojet.php?id_projet=24



*LAGUNA SQUARE​*



























*
NOUR GARDENS *





























































*JARDINS DU LAC*



















*PANORAMA RESIDENCE *




























*PHOENICIA RESIDENCE Com*










v







































*MILLENIUM CENTER* 






































*LE VOILIER RESIDENCE *






























*MORE AT :*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=666804


----------



## [MAROC-1] (Jul 8, 2009)

Tounsi said:


> Hey Hed Kandi,
> 
> The project is indeed funded by the emirates investsments groups such as Sama Dubai or Emaar since Tunisia as a country does have enormous potential but limited ressources ...
> 
> ...


MOST DEVELOPED????

:nono: b4 i go on.. where have you got this statistic??

I'm not sure i should argue with you because you sound like an uneducated old man in coffee shop.

Your sadly mistaken my friend. I hate to burst ur buble but, Tunisia is not the most developed country in the arab word. And please, if you disagree, prove me wrong, bring out the facts not tall tales...


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

​
Source :http://www.ameinfo.com/204578.html
*
Sports Cities International enters Tunisia with 'Tunis Sports City' project
Sports Cities International, a Bukhatir Group Company, announced its entry into Tunisia with the launch of its flagship 256-hectares project, Tunis Sports City.*


*The project was launched on July 10, in Tunis*. The pioneering real estate development project will not just be a first class commercial and residential community, *but will boast of world-class sporting venues that will attract many international sporting events to the countr*y.

Located in the Lac de Tunis area in the northern suburbs of the Tunis city, Tunis Sports City will combine all the elements of luxury and entertainment for residents and visitors alike, integrating functionality with hospitality in an array of luxury residential towers, business centers, shopping malls, sports complexes, schools, hotels and sports clinics. The crowning jewel of the Tunis Sports City will no doubt be the 18 hole Golf Course, certified by the Professional Golfers' Association (PGA) and designed by renowned golf course architect Peter Harradine.

'We at Sport Cities International are delighted to enter this exciting new market, and are grateful to the Tunisian government for their confidence in us, lending their support and enabling our vision for Tunisia,'stated Mr. Abdul Rahman Bukhatir, Chairman, Bukhatir Group.

'This is definitely a great time to invest in North Africa. The region has remained unaffected by the global crisis and continues to prosper, particularly in the areas of tourism and real estate. The Bukhatir Group is a highly diversified conglomerate and this project is certainly aligned with our overall vision.'

The first phase of the Tunis Sports City started its booking launch with 'Cedar'. Cedar is a premium residential golfing community, spread over 13 hectares. The Cedar community consists of a vibrant mix of 8 high-rise apartment buildings, 73 standard and grand villas, as well as 4 blocks of low-rise luxury residences; all with spectacular golf course and garden views and well-planned infrastructure and community & recreational facilities. Penthouse apartments feature private gardens and spacious swimming pools.

*'On July 10, 2009 Cedar launched its first luxury tower, Burj Almasa, a G+15 residential building of approximately 310,000 square feet. Within the first week of launch, there has been over 90% active bookings and continuing overwhelming response*.' said Mr. Paul Crosetta, CEO International, Sports Cities International.

The city's Sports District will comprise state-of-the-art facilities built to the meticulous specifications of international sports bodies and will host academies for a wide range of sports including swimming, track and field, volleyball, and football, among others. This will not only cultivate national sports heroes but also help the development of active and healthy youth in general through grass-roots programs that will encourage broad participation in all types of sports.

'Tunis Sports City, with its environmentally conscious design, innovation and architecture *will surely set a benchmark for the real estate market in the region*. Once fully developed, Tunis Sports City will become the new address for healthy living in Tunis by local Tunisians and foreigners alike,' said Mr Paul Crosetta, CEO- International, Sports Cities International.

To help promote an active and participating lifestyle and to ensure the sound development of world-class athletes, the Tunis Sports City has signed agreements with several international institutes and sports clubs such as Olympique de Marseille and the American Swimming Coaches Association (ASCA) to oversee the sports academies.

'We have a vision of positively impacting individuals, communities and nations internationally by bringing them together through the activity of sport, cultivating economic opportunity and promoting human development', added Mr Crosetta.

Other development opportunities are currently under consideration in Sri Lanka, South Africa, Morocco, India and Vietnam by management at Sport Cities International.


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*ENFIDHA AIRPORT AERIAL VIEW JULY 2009*



*
Control Tower *







































*TERMINAL 1​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*SOUSSE -EL MOURADI COMMERCIAL CENTER​*

*Renders:​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*TUNIS SPORT CITY* : Khaleejtimes article :


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

I like the design of the new aiport in Tunisia. Nice job Tounsi!


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Picture updtaes thanks to *haarp* once again !!!

*The gateways & facades​*

































































Interior of terminal 1​
































































































































Control Tower​




























The Airport​


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*SOUSSE - LAZREG CITY CENTER : 2 x 25 Floors​*







*Ground Work​*


----------



## Aireos (Aug 21, 2007)

Great projects! except for the last one.


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Tounsi said:


> *LA CÔTE DES ANGES​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Halcrow releases images of award-winning Tunisian project

Halcrow has released concept images of Tunisia’s Les Cotes des Anges project – a unique 219ha waterfront development on the north shore of Africa, which includes a marina and some 2.5km of coastline development
Earlier this year, Halcrow’s master plan concept for the development won the Waterfront Future Projects category at the Abu Dhabi Real Estate Awards.

Selma Hooley, regional director of Halcrow’s development planning and design team said: “Les Cotes des Anges responds to Tunisia’s growth in tourism, while maintaining the country’s history and heritage. 

The unique development combines traditional forms of fishing villages with highlights of contemporary design. The development is targeted to become the hub for luxury boating in the Mediterranean, with other activities to ensure year-round tourism trade.” 

http://www.halcrow.com/html/news/2009/09_august_tunisia.htm


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*ENFIDHA INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT UPDATES​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*ENFIDHA AIRPORT MEDIA RELEASE​*


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

pics are expired :bash: you know FLICKR.COM


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*ENFIDHA AIRPORT UPDATES *

































































































































































​


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Tounsi said:


> Tunis, March 31, 2009- Covering a surface of some 20 hectares, the new “Gammarth Bay” project will soon feature an integrated tourist station similar to that of Port El Kantaoui, near Sousse.
> 
> A team of Tunisian and French engineers, landscape and town planners is currently engaged in building the project which is expected to be completed by 2012.
> 
> ...



*PROGRESS​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*MARINA CAP 3000 PROMOTIONAL CLIP UC*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*BIZERTE MARINA CAP 3000 GROUND WORK​*
Bizerta's Marina will have a capacity of 700 boats and catamarans.

The marina includes the addition of a small croisette (entertainment, business, and art gallery), a harbor and a shipyard, in Zarzouna.


----------



## josem_ss (May 1, 2010)

greta pictures next to the sea


----------



## Shadow111 (Apr 26, 2010)

*.*



Hed_Kandi said:


> I'm guessing that this is all funded by oil.


we don't have oil, and we don't have much resources, but we have people ^^
^^"


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*PICTURES OF THE NEW CITADIS TRAM AT MANOUBA​*





























Courtesy of Foufou08


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*AREAL VIEW OF THE EW ENFIDHA AIRPORT / PHASE 1 *​


----------



## Shadow111 (Apr 26, 2010)

*.*



Tounsi said:


> *AREAL VIEW OF THE EW ENFIDHA AIRPORT / PHASE 1 *​


eeee, it's so great, but the out side decoration didnt finish yet, right? it still the trees, and the rest of the green zoning, like that small roof of the watching tower, the law one.


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Tounsi said:


> Halcrow releases images of award-winning Tunisian project
> 
> Halcrow has released concept images of Tunisia’s Les Cotes des Anges project – a unique 219ha waterfront development on the north shore of Africa, which includes a marina and some 2.5km of coastline development
> Earlier this year, Halcrow’s master plan concept for the development won the Waterfront Future Projects category at the Abu Dhabi Real Estate Awards.
> ...


More infos about the project from Halcrow Group's website :


Located on the north shore of Africa, Les Cotes des Anges covers an area of 219ha with some 2.5km of coastline and includes a marina at the heart of the project.

The development will be a hub for luxury boating in the Mediterranean, with leisure facilities such as a golf course and wellness resorts to ensure year-round tourism trade in line with Tunisia’s national strategy for tourism promotion.

Project manager Michelle Baracho explains: “The vision was to create
a contemporary interpretation of traditional building styles, while respecting the natural features of the site. Creating strong vistas, providing value for traditional architecture and being sensitive to the site ecology have been vital to the overall project design.”

Environmental issues are at the centre of the proposed site and marina layouts. With previous experience of Mediterranean conditions, the team included a buffer zone of a minimum 100m wide along the shore, to allow for ongoing climate change and sea level rise. This will address likely future coastal erosion, reduce the risk of coastal squeeze and enable interaction between the beach and the dunes inshore.

All construction – except the Marina Hotel – will be low-rise, with the marina development designed as a contemporary interpretation of a traditional Tunisian fishing village. Retaining existing vegetation and planting native trees is also a key part of the landscape plan


*MASTERPLAN *:











*New renders :​*









































http://www.halcrow.com/Our-projects/Project-details/Les-Cotes-des-Anges-masterplan-Tunisia/


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Location : Tunis Lake North-Le Kram
Website:http://www.saireurope.com
Design team :SAIR Europe, Giuseppe Sindoni
Lot area:118,864.00 m
Status : Proposed
Height : 392.60 with Spire 

*Height above ground:*
MAIN TOWER: 392.60 m 
THE PYRAMID: 50.60 m 
THE BALL: 45.60 m

*Number of storeys*:
MAIN TOWER: 99 
THE PYRAMID: 13 
THE BALL: 12

Construction cost:
1.435.000.000 €

*RENDERS*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*TUNIS SPORT CITY NEW PROMOTIONAL VIDEO WITH UPDATED RENDERINGS OF CEDAR PHASE 1*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*SFAX CITY : HERITAGE SQUARE​*













































​


----------



## Shadow111 (Apr 26, 2010)

pleeaaas, help me in here! i need some back up hehehehehe
http://sciforums.com/showthread.php?t=103164


----------



## Shadow111 (Apr 26, 2010)

*:O*



Tounsi said:


> Location : Tunis Lake North-Le Kram
> Website:http://www.saireurope.com
> Design team :SAIR Europe, Giuseppe Sindoni
> Lot area:118,864.00 m
> ...




waaaw, sayer hedha bech ya3mlouh?
and what is it exactly? i mean, what's in it, and for what purpose​


----------



## Shadow111 (Apr 26, 2010)

Tounsi said:


> *SFAX CITY : HERITAGE SQUARE​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


waaw, verynice, i didnt knew that there was so many new projects going on.


----------



## Shadow111 (Apr 26, 2010)

waaaw, stunting projects!!!


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*TUNIS : CITÉ DE LA CULTURE COMPLEX & TOWER​*


----------



## Shadow111 (Apr 26, 2010)

not bad , it looks nice, but, it's role and what's going to be orgenized inside it, and what will work, will be more importante, am i right?


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*TUNIS - EZZITOUNA BANK HEAD OFFICE - Completed​*


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*‘GFH’s $3bn Tunisia project will become a gateway for $15bn trade between EU and Africa’*


> *Taoufik Baccar, governor of the Central Bank of Tunisia, left, with Esam Janahi after the announcement. *
> 
> MANAMA: The Bahrain-based Islamic investment banking major, Gulf Finance House (GFH), and the Tunisian government have announced the launch of a $3 billion North Africa’s first offshore financial center as part of Tunis Financial Harbour. The mixed use waterfront development will provide the physical infrastructure for the planned offshore financial center.
> 
> ...


http://arabnews.com/economy/article159084.ece


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*ZINE EL ABIDINE INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT : Completed​*

http://www.zineelabidinebenaliairport.com​


*Companies Already Operating at Enfidha

Tunis Air
Nouvelair 
Travel Service
Seven Air 
Trans Aero
Atlant Soyuz
S7 Airlines
Rossiya Airlines 
Jat Airways 
Fly SAS
Fin Air
Luxair Airlines
Air Berlin
Jet Air Fly 
Arke Fly 
Thomson Fly 
Tui Fly 
First Choice 
Thomas Cook 
Condor
Europe by Air 
Transavia
XL
Swiss Air 
Austrian Airlines 
Alitalia 
Czech Airlines​*


----------

